# acabo de instalar y no puedo entrar...

## z-e-n

instalé gentoo08 del live dc,cúal mi sorpresa q reinicio y esperando ver un entorno[xfce] me sale texto y loginhost le doy root y contraseña root y tecleo startx y sale este error¬

 *Quote:*   

> fatal server error:
> 
> add/screeninit failed for driver 0
> 
> x IO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on xserver ":0.0" after 0 request(0 known processed)with 0 events remaining

 

a ver si fuí lo suficiente explícito...

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola z-e-n, es curioso, pero he leido por todo el foro, hasta donde he podido, claro está, y me he podido encontrar y dar cuenta de que, el live cd, tiene muchos errores, según dicen, y hasta que decidi probar instalar la misma versión con la que lo has instalado y me salia el mismo error, lo intente 2 veces, consiguiendo lo mismo, entonces, mejor opte por instalarlo desde su versión de "cd-minal" que es la que te recomiendo, no es tan complicado, sólo requiere un poco de paciencia y tiempo, claro, antes leer el handbook apropiado de la versión que vayas a usar para tu pc, te servira. Lamento no poder ayudar a solucionar tu problema, pero espero te animes a instalarlo de la otra forma.   :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente todo se reduzca a correr xf86config y dar los datos que te vaya pidiendo, o bien editar a mano /etc/X11/xorg.conf [comprueba que este archivo exista, si no existe renombra xorg.conf.example a xorg.conf].

EDITO:

He tenido un fallo gordo, no es xf86config(obsoleto) sino xorgconfig como se dice mas abajo el comando a correr para crear /etc/X11/xorg.conf el cual dara los parametros que se necesiten a startx o X o cualquier comando que inicie el entorno grafico.

Lo siento.

----------

## z-e-n

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> section 'server layout'
> 
>                         identifier      'x.org configured'
> 
>                          screen0      'screen0'   0 0
> ...

 

y sigue...

----------

## Txema

Normal que no arranque...

Ejecuta xorgconfig y ve contestando las preguntas, eso debería crearte un xorg.conf en condiciones.

----------

## z-e-n

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Ejecuta xorgconfig y ve contestando las preguntas, eso debería crearte un xorg.conf en condiciones.

 

xorgconf

-bash: xorgconf: command not found 

y si pongo emerge xorgconf

calculating dependencies 

emerge: there are no ebuils to satisfy 'xorgconf'  :

en todo caso soy bisoño,tengo debian unstable(ayer precisamente lo monté luego de gentoo) y si no instalo x-window-system[lo q es xorg] tampoco entraba a las x parece q xserver-xorg-core no fué suficiente a la hora de dist-upgrade...ahora si reinstalo gentoo es capaz q vuelvo a tener el mismo yerro si no otro peor...

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues tendras que poner la USE X si no la tienes ya en /etc/make.conf y reinstalar xorg-server pues xorgconfig viene con ese paquete, no creo que tengas otro remedio, bueno si copiar de alguien con una configuracion como la tuya el xorg.conf pero sin la utilidad xorgconfig no se si te va a rular.

----------

## deovex

Zen,

 Guía de configuración del Servidor X 

Tienes que seguir ese manual para configurar la X.

----------

## z-e-n

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues tendras que poner la USE X si no la tienes ya en /etc/make.conf y reinstalar xorg-server pues xorgconfig viene con ese paquete, no creo que tengas otro remedio

 

la USE X definitivamente no está en /etc/make.conf

cúal es el komando para reinstalar xorg-server?

----------

## Coghan

 *z-e-n wrote:*   

> cúal es el komando para reinstalar xorg-server?

 

Hola @z-e-n, y bienvenid@ al foro. Saludar antes que nada.   :Wink: 

Entiendo que estés recién llegado a Gentoo, pero leer y comprender lo leído son los únicos requisitos para poder trabajar dentro de esta distro. Es el mejor consejo que podrás encontrar por este foro, lee, lee, vuelve a leer y cuando lo tengas listo sigue leyendo.

Empieza por el Handbook y sigue con la recomendación de @gnudov, seguir el manual de instalación del servidor X. Y no te olvides de leer las normas del foro.

Cuando hayas seguido todos lo procedimiento, fáciles de seguir por otro lado, si ten encuentras en algún atolladero, pregunta dando datos específicos de lo que te pasa y lo que has probado para solucionarlo.

Enhorabuena por haber elegido Gentoo, ánimo y suerte.   :Wink: 

----------

## z-e-n

 :Question:    la pregunta del millón de dracmas  :Question: 

1)q no instalé en la instalación para q diera ese error?  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

2)en la parte de los demonios de inicio no instalé nada,es correcto?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *z-e-n wrote:*   

>    la pregunta del millón de dracmas 
> 
> 1)q no instalé en la instalación para q diera ese error?  
> 
> 2)en la parte de los demonios de inicio no instalé nada,es correcto?

 

1 - Puede ser algo que no hayas instalado, puede ser algo que no hayas configurado, me inclinaría mas por esto último. Nunca  usé ese instalador live que se supone que hace todo solo, pero como ves, no lo hace, son puras suposiciones así que adivinar que es lo que está faltando en tu configuración es imposible a menos que pegues tu xorg.conf completo y los warning y errores que pudiera estar generando tu servidor X:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

También ayudaría saber con que hardware estás lidiando...

2 - Tampoco conozco que hace y que no respecto a los servicios el instalador ese. Si querés Gentoo y lo querés funcionando, como ya te han indicado mas arriba, instalalo de nuevo usando el handbook y el método que se conoce como mínimal. No hace falta que descargues ningún cd nuevo ni nada, cualquier livecd de cualquier distro sirve.

Bienvenido.

Salud!

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> xorgconf 
> 
> -bash: xorgconf: command not found

 

Pues yo creo que está bastante claro, no hay servidor X instalado, si no hay servidor gráfico, ¿cómo quieres que se abra el entorno gráfico?

Aunque claro, también puede ser, que realmente hayas escrito xorgconf, en lugar de lo que puse, xorgconfig, el primero no existe, normal que no lo encuentre, vuelve a ejecutar xorgconfig, pero esta vez con el nombre completo.

----------

## z-e-n

 *Txema wrote:*   

> xorgconfig

 

cada vez +cerca...no quiero pecar de optimista pero tecleé xorgconfig y me sale un texto con una preguntadera(un poco sui géneris para un novel) la cosa q como no sé mucho de configuraciones me salen estos errores(horrores  :Shocked: ?) ya cuando tecleo 'startx'

(EE)VGA(0): DRIVER CAN'T SUPPORT DEPTH 24 

y en 16¬

(EE)VGA(0): GIVEN DEPTH(16) IS NOT SUPPORTED BY THIS DRIVER

(EE)SCREEN(S) FOUND,BUT NONE HAVE A USUABLE CONFIGURATION

FATAL SERVER ERROR:

no screens found

---------------------------------

leyendo en un blog me doy cuenta q el famosísimo live dc (el q todos repugnan  :Razz: ) no guarda la configuración de las X por lo q hay q hacer de entrada x-configure o xorgconfig...

la liga ¬ http://distrotest.es/tag/gentoo/

----------

## z-e-n

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  No hace falta que descargues ningún cd nuevo ni nada, cualquier livecd de cualquier distro sirve
> 
> 

 

hola!

eso si no lo entiendo podrías ser + específico?

chao!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     #VideoRam    65536
> 
>     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate
> ...

 

Tienes que tener una seccion como esa en tu /etc/X11/make.conf, cambia lo que va detras de identifaier sin olvidar la comillas y donde pone Driver  "nvidia" cambia nvidia por vesa o vga a ver que tal, las almohadillas son comentarios no las quites.

Si las X arrancan entonces empieza a ser hora de ver que tarjeta de video tienes de verdad para compilar el correspondiente driver en el kernel.

Mira a ver que sacas del comando lspci.

----------

## z-e-n

existe algún comando para saber q esta fallando? no es más fácil q estar a bastonazo de ciego? digo talvez algo como emerge --info u similar,todo esto  a raíz de q la configuración del live cd no se guarda en el disco(ese es un fallo  garrafal) a mi de verdad me acongoja estar molestando...

 *Quote:*   

> En la primera ejecución es muy probable que además de hacer startx para iniciar las X tengamos antes que hacer X -configure o xorgconfig u otro comando para la configuración de las X, pues no guarda esta configuración del Live CD.

 

http://distrotest.es/tag/gentoo/

----------

## z-e-n

no se si tiene q ver q al instalar no habilité un montón de casillas,entre esas la q está en rojo(digo tal vez hubiera sido de 'ayuda')... 

http://i33.tinypic.com/nd975c.gif

tambien en los demonios de arranque solo habilité creo q xdm solamente...

http://i36.tinypic.com/2im2l2a.gif

he pensado en virtualizar para ver si hay menos fallos pero con tan poca memoria es una lata...

----------

## afkael

Hola!! bienvenido a Gentoo!!!

Te cuento que fuí WinUser hasta hace poco y sólo el cariño que me despertó esta distro y la cordialidad de la comunidad me dieron la paciencia para hoy poder disgutar de ella, porque como bien te dicen un poco más atras, necesitas leer.. y leer aun más..

Se me ocurre una tontera, y como soy novel también en linux puede que no resulte.. pero entiendo que tienes instalado también Debian, y supongo que te está fincionando y lo tienes configurado para que asi sea... entonces.. no funcionará que copies el xorg.conf de tu debian en gentoo (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)?

Pero más alla de eso.. mi recomendación es que intentes una instalación manual.. Yo he intentado la instalación de instalador y me ha dado muchos problemas.. puedes hacerla con cualquier liveCD/DVD (a mi me gusta mucho hacerlo desde sabayon liveDVD) o desde tu partición de Debian... en fin.. Saludos

----------

## z-e-n

editadoLast edited by z-e-n on Thu Nov 13, 2008 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

z-e-n, hay un Debian pre-instalado? Haberlo dicho antes! Linux es uno solo, usá ese mismo xorg.conf de Debian para hacer arrancar tu Gentoo, como te sugieren mas arriba...

Si me permitís el consejo y me disculpás la insistencia, desde ese Debian instala Gentoo, pero no livecd ni niguna porquería de esas, Gentoo siguiendo el handbook según el enlace que te pegué mas arriba. Cuando lo leas vas a entender a que me refiero. 

Para livecds que hacen todo solos sobran distros a lo Debian, pero así uno no aprende nada. Eso de que el livecd/dvd de Gentoo no funcione bien hace las veces de colador. El que quiera solo usar linux, terminará instalando algo mas facil, el que quiera aprender, instalará como te indico.

Salud!

** EDITO ** También existe xorgcfg para configurar tu servidor X en modo grafico y xorgcgf -textmode que te habilita una interfaz ncurses.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que despelotin.. 

Buenas! El manual salva vidas... 

El consejo de todos los que estamos aca al unisono, si queres Gentoo con todo su poderio hay que leer, esto tiene cosas buenas, como aprender y malas como tardar un siglo, cuando estamos acostumbrados a hacer las cosas en 2 minutos. Vale la pena? 4 años con Gentoo me dicen que si y no es que me cegue, me canse de instalar cosas y mas de una vez me enoje con Gentoo y vuelvo a el pidiendo disculpas jaja.

Creo lo mejor es que arranques de cero, con un entorno basico textual y de a poco que vaya tomando forma la cosa. Cuesta no lo niego pero el proceso se paga solo. El conocimiento que deja es interesante realmente. 

Saludos y suerte con la aventura.

----------

## z-e-n

/etc/X11/xorg.conf debian(a ver si sirve)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>               Identifier         "Generic Keyboard"
> ...

 

----------

## afkael

lo probaste? funcionó?

el xorg.conf no tiene que ver con la distro sino con el xorg-server, por lo que debiera funcionar.. si no lo hiciera, el problema pasa por otro lado.. yo, sinceramente, no confio en el instalador y teniendo otra distro linux (y de tener conexión a internet) probaría con una manual. No es complicado y después anda todo joya.. en serio, probalo.

 :Very Happy:   ESTE MENSAJE NO ES SPAM   :Very Happy: 

----------

## z-e-n

precisamente me voy a dar la última oportunidad: empiezo de cero(digamos)

me  logueo[localhost login] inmediatamente q hago ya estando como #   :Question:  q es lo primero a hacer  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Coghan

 *z-e-n wrote:*   

> precisamente me voy a dar la última oportunidad: empiezo de cero(digamos)
> 
> me  logueo[localhost login] inmediatamente q hago ya estando como #   q es lo primero a hacer  

 

Seguir esta guía paso a paso, no tiene pérdida:

para amd64 --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

para x86 --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## z-e-n

bueno me 'parece' q las opciones instalar con un 'live' o desde una distro q estemos  'corriendo' son para users avanzados...no hay nada q discutir! 

me 'parece' q los livedc de gentoo se hicieron para los usuarios principiantes avanzados y los usuarios medios

ya si no puedo con un livedc pienso q tal vez no me conviene esta distro o al menos hasta q no 'reparen' el error[*]garrafal/catastrófico de q no guarda la configuración del live al disco...

 *Quote:*   

> *En la primera ejecución es muy probable que además de hacer startx para iniciar las X tengamos antes que hacer X -configure o xorgconfig u otro comando para la configuración de las X, pues no guarda esta configuración del Live CD.

 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> bueno me 'parece' q las opciones instalar con un 'live' o desde una distro q estemos 'corriendo' son para users avanzados...no hay nada q discutir! 

 

Por imperativo legal y despues de repetirse lo mismo en 31 posts, subscribo la mocion.

----------

## Coghan

@z-e-n, Gentoo cambió de estrategia con respecto a los liveCD hace poco, mas info aquí: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20080922-releng-announcement.xml

En base a esto y debido a los errores por falta de tiempo y recursos de los desarrolladores tanto el LiveCD como el LiveDVD están incompletos y con muchos bugs, y pasan a sacar una versión semanal del live minimal para las instalaciones normales e intentarán un liveCD una vez al año. La recomendación es siempre instalar siguiendo el Handbook que te enlacé antes.

Para iniciar una instalación siguiendo los pasos del Handbook no es precisamente necesario lanzala desde el live minimal, lo podrás hacer desde cualquier liveCD  que cargue linux y sea capaz de montar tu hardware, como desde cualquier sistema previamente instalado en tu equipo, los pasos a seguir son los mismos a partir del punto 4 del Hadbook "preparando los discos". Tienes una guía de las posibles alternativas para la instalación aquí: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/altinstall.xml

----------

## afkael

ya te comenté que fuí hasta hace poco usuario de windows? que gentoo fué mi primera "distro" linux?

Dale una oportunidad..

Te cuento cómo lo instalo yo... me conseguí la liveDVD de Sabayon, ya que es la live que más hardware detecta, puedo tener los efectos de compiz, firefox para ver videos de youtube y visualizar el handbook, konversation para conectarme al irc #gentoo-es, me puedo loguear en konsole como root con la contraseña "root" (en el liveCD de gentoo tenés que usar sudo, ya que no puedes loguearte con su) y escucho música de last.fm con amarok..

Primero particiono con fdisk (sabayón también dispone de Gpart, pero es muy lento) para /root, swap y /boot (en tu caso ya dispones de particiones swap y /boot, las que creaste para devian) después monto las particiones mientras descargo el stage3 (124M) y el snapshot de portage (32M) desde los mirrors de gentoo, también activo la swap según explica en el manual (swapon) y descomprimo el recién descargado stage3 en mi partición root, todavia tengo esa actitud facilista del WinXP enconces no escrivo ningún comando, sino copio y pego los del manual.. hago lo mismo con portage, hago chroot a la partición de gentoo, configuro uno que otro archivo según el manual (make.conf, la red, el idioma) y le hago al "emerge --sync" (que casi siempre pide de actualizarce con "emerge --oneshot portage"..).

después instaló el kernel con "emerge gentoo-sources", el genkernel "emerge genkernel" e instalo el nucleo "genkernel all"... tu ya tienes un grub supongo, sólo debieras crear una entrada que apunte al kernel de gentoo y listo. En parte.. todavia estás en el liveDVD, asi que o bien puedes reiniciar y arrancar gentoo o seguir emergiendo aplicaciones desde alli..

Por ejemplo necesitaras xorg-server, si definiste VIDEOCARS="nvidia" (si tuvieras ati es algo asi como glx o parecido, hay una guia al respecto) en make.conf te instala los driver (además tienes que crear INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" para xorg) con sólo emerge "xorg-server" o incluso si emergieras, por ejemplo, KDE (emerge kdebase-startkde) te debiera instalar xorg.server, ya que es una dependencia...

Fijate, hay guias para todo en la parte Docs del site de gentoo y puedes ayudarte con la wiki (es muy util el articulo de "Safe Cflags") o en el mismo canal de irc...

Gentoo no es para usuarios avanzados de linux, es para gente que quiere aprender y dedicarse un tiempo a crear el sistema a su gusto y a medida de la pc de que dispone.. Insisto en que lo intentes que te va a dar mucha satisfacción. Saludos

----------

## z-e-n

 *afkael wrote:*   

> ya te comenté que fuí hasta hace poco usuario de windows? que gentoo fué mi primera "distro" linux?
> 
> Dale una oportunidad..
> 
> Te cuento cómo lo instalo yo... me conseguí la liveDVD de Sabayon, ya que es la live que más hardware detecta, puedo tener los efectos de compiz, firefox para ver videos de youtube y visualizar el handbook, konversation para conectarme al irc #gentoo-es, me puedo loguear en konsole como root con la contraseña "root" (en el liveCD de gentoo tenés que usar sudo, ya que no puedes loguearte con su) y escucho música de last.fm con amarok..
> ...

 

holasss rafael!

el bajarme el minimal no es ningún problema si hay q hacerlo se hace de por si son poquísimos megas...

tambien estoy informandome sobre ututo distro 'che' q viene con un instalador muy intuitivo de texto y al fin y al cabo es gentoo ni más ni menos y es la q usa/usó Stallman,otra es vlos(vidalinuxos)tambien he oído hablar del instalador anaconda-gentoo no si hay varias opciones en eso ando...

yo es q quería 'salvar' esta  instalación...  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by z-e-n on Thu Nov 13, 2008 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chakenio

No estoy de acuerdo en lo que decis... la gente del foro tiene una paciencia de oro, fijate que nadie te critico, nadie te ataco, nadie en ningun momento creo que te halla tratado mal. Es solo que para usar Gentoo, necesitas leer el handbook, ahi esta todo explicado.

Al igual que todos te recomiendo que leas lo necesario para instalar Gentoo, si luego queres seguir leyendo o no, ya pasa por vos, pero nadie te esta negando informacion, al contrario la esta compartiendo.

Como consejo, te convendria instalar todo de nuevo, pero con un minimalCD o desde Debian. Asi todo lo que pase en la instalacion o despues vos lo vas a controlar.

Saludos, y va de onda.

----------

## z-e-n

[quote="afkael"] monto las particiones mientras descargo el stage3 (124M) y el snapshot de portage (32M) desde los mirrors de gentoo/quote]

lo q no digiero es cómo bajas el stage3 y snapshot...por terminal?

----------

## afkael

Puedes hacerlo desde la consola con links.. pero las descargas desde alli me han resultado muy lentas, pero así lo explica el handbook:

```
Descargando el Stage comprimido (tarball)

Vete al punto de montaje de Gentoo en el que has montado los sistemas de archivo (probablemente /mnt/gentoo):

Listado de Código 2.1: Ir al punto de montaje de Gentoo

# cd /mnt/gentoo

Dependiendo del medio de instalación, tendremos un par de herramientas disponibles para descargar el stage. Si disponemos de links, podremos navegar por la lista de servidores réplica de Gentoo y escoger el más cercano a nosotros.

Si no tiene links, debería disponer de lynx. Si necesita pasar a través de un proxy, exporte las variables http_proxy y ftp_proxy:

Listado de Código 2.2: Configurar la información del proxy para lynx

# export http_proxy="http://proxy.server.com:port"

# export ftp_proxy="http://proxy.server.com:port"

A partir de ahora asumiremos que tiene links a su disposición.

Luego entre en el directorio releases/amd64/2008.0/. Allí deberían aparecer todos los archivos de stage disponibles para su arquitectura (quizá almacenados en subdirectorios con el nombre de cada subarquitectura). Seleccione uno y presione D para descargarlo. Cuando se haya descargado, presione Q para cerrar el navegador.

Listado de Código 2.3: Navegar por la lista de servidores réplica con links

# links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

(Si necesita soporte para proxy con links:)

# links -http-proxy proxy.server.com:8080 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

Conviene asegurarse de que ha descargado un archivo stage3 - las instalaciones utilizando un stage1 o stage2 no reciben soporte.

Si quiere comprobar la integridad del tarball de stage que ha descargado, utilice md5sum y compare la salida con la suma de comprobación MD5 que proporciona el servidor réplica.

Listado de Código 2.4: Comprobación de integridad del tarball de stage

# md5sum -c stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

stage3-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2: OK
```

Yo, como estoy en un liveCD/DVD (no minimal!!!) lo hago con firefox.. he incluso podrias haberlo bajado antes y quemarlo a un cd.. el Stage no es más que un archivo comprimido con la estructura de directoris/archivos de linux, lo importante es que lo descomprimas en la partición que será raiz de tu sistema gentoo, eso hará (magicamente   :Very Happy:  ) aparecer los directorios /etc, /home, /dev.. etc y su contenido...

Si estás en el minimal si o si lo tienes que hacer con links (que bueno, es el navegador que trae) pero si estás en otro liveCD (como ubuntu/sabayon/mandriva) o desde otra instalación linux en tu equipo pues.. usa el navegador o gestor de descargas que quieras.. repito lo importante es que descomprimas ese archivo es la partición donde recidirá la raiz de tu sistema gentoo. Si lees el handbook te será todo mucho más claro. Saludos

PD: No me llamo Rafael   :Very Happy: 

----------

## z-e-n

bueno parece q me acerco a la cumbre> ahora tira el error:UNDEFINED SCREEN "SCREEN1"

REFERENCED BY SERVERLAYOUT "SIMPLE LAYOUT" 

(EE) problem parsing conf. file

(EE) error parsing conf. file

entonce vuelvo al /etc/X11/xorg.conf y sale este rosario:

ServerLayout sections.

any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.

Each describes the way multiple screens are organised.

A specific ServerLayout section may be specified from the X server command line with the "-layout" option.In the absence of this,the first section is used.

When now ServerLayout section is present,the first Screen section is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

The identifier line must be present

Identifier "Simple Layout"

Each Screen line specifies a screen section name,and optionally the relative position of other screens.The  four name after primary screen name are the screens to the top,bottom ,left and right of the primary screen.In this example,screen 2 is located to the right of screen 1

                                              Screen  "Screnn 1"

Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be used.Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and "SendCoreEvents"

input device    "Mouse 1"  "CorePointer"

input  device   "Keyboard 1" "CoreKeyboard"

----------

## z-e-n

afkael parece q estoy al fin captando la figura(  :Smile: )

lo importante es q descargue desde 'sid' y con opera {excelente gestor descargas} stage3 (124M) y el snapshot de portage (32M) desde los mirrors de gentoo, y descomprimo el recién descargado stage3 en mi partición '/' nueva ...por cierto lo puedo hacer con gparted desde sid ?

en otras palabras puedo instalar gentoo desde sid?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *z-e-n wrote:*   

> en otras palabras puedo instalar gentoo desde sid?

 

Exacto, es lo que hemos estado tratando de decirte todos  :Very Happy: 

Ahora si, bienvenido a bordo... Seguí el handbook a partir del paso 4, como te indica Coghan mas arriba, desde tu Debian. Particioná con lo que mas te guste, es lo mismo. Bajá el stage y portage con/como mas te guste, el resultado final es el mismo.

Salud!

----------

